# Tuna salad one more time



## kadesma (Sep 29, 2012)

I enjoy tuna salad but try to change it up and make it new. So I did this I took 2-7oz cans of oil packed tuna drained them I got a bowl and put in 3 stalks of sliced celery, about a 1/2 cup chopped granny smith's, 6 green onions green and white, 1/2 cup toasted almonds, 3 tab. currants or raisins, several Tab. minced red onion,. I mixed all the ingredients with the tuna and then added in a med bowl, 1/4 cup curry powder,2 Tab. Chutney, 1 Tab. Vinegar, 1 tea. lemon juice,salt and pepper and 1 cup of mayo less if you just want this to hold together or you can put all these last ingredients in a blender or f/p puree til smooth then add 1- to 1-and a half cups veggie oil slowley til thickened. You will also need 2 egg yolks if you make your own mayo. Curried mayo home made Add enough of this mixture to the tuna mix to coat as you like.Stir well and chill Nice on rye,wheat bread toasted or a french roll. I like it placed on a chilled plate on top of butter lettuce.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2012)

Copied and pasted, I'ma trying this one for lunch next week!  Thanks, Ma!  Love curry!


----------



## Caslon (Sep 30, 2012)

I was about to make a tuna fish sandwich today when I read your post.  I just happened to have had most of the ingredients. I chickened out tho.  I didn't add the curry or raisins or chutney or apple, or vinegar. I'll make myself try this recipe out one of these days. I may use slightly smaller portions.  I like your idea of the apple and the raisins as many people add a pinch of sugar to tuna fish.  The apple and raisins would provide the tiny amount of sweetness...by natural means, that many tuna fish recipes call for. I too like to add a tiny bit of oil to my tuna because my tuna is packed in water and the small amount of oil I add keeps the tuna from turning out too "dry".

Also as a side note about tuna, I prefer  white albacore tuna as opposed the the reddish colored "light tuna". The taste between the two is very noticeable to me. I really don't like the darker tuna's taste at all.


----------



## Addie (Sep 30, 2012)

I have often purchases a small piece of fresh tuna and cooked it through thoroughly. Then I use marinate it in a small amount of olivce oil. I use just enough oil that I don't have to drain it. I want it to be part of the recipe. From that I make my tuna fish salad.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 2, 2012)

Caslon said:


> I was about to make a tuna fish sandwich today when I read your post. I just happened to have had most of the ingredients. I chickened out tho. I didn't add the curry or raisins or chutney or apple, or vinegar. I'll make myself try this recipe out one of these days. I may use slightly smaller portions. I like your idea of the apple and the raisins as many people add a pinch of sugar to tuna fish. The apple and raisins would provide the tiny amount of sweetness...by natural means, that many tuna fish recipes call for. I too like to add a tiny bit of oil to my tuna because my tuna is packed in water and the small amount of oil I add keeps the tuna from turning out too "dry".
> 
> Also as a side note about tuna, I prefer white albacore tuna as opposed the the reddish colored "light tuna". The taste between the two is very noticeable to me. I really don't like the darker tuna's taste at all.


 I love the imported tuna's from Italy color doesn't matter to me taste wins out. You need to eat what you prefer..Add what makes your mouth water I use to avoid things with currry added. Now I lower the amount and just add a little. 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Oct 2, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have often purchases a small piece of fresh tuna and cooked it through thoroughly. Then I use marinate it in a small amount of olivce oil. I use just enough oil that I don't have to drain it. I want it to be part of the recipe. From that I make my tuna fish salad.


 Addie that's a great Idea. I'm going to give fresh tuna a try. Thank you.
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 2, 2012)

When I used to eat tuna (I just can't eat canned tuna anymore--it turns my stomach), I often added curry. I make a similar chicken salad when I have leftover chicken (or turkey), only I use dried cranberries and toasted pecans instead of raisins and always mayo. I can't stand MW.


----------



## Addie (Oct 3, 2012)

Somewhere else I gave a report on the French's Onions in a container. The ones I bought were cheese flavored. Save your money. 

But I was thinking, if I had bought the regular ones I usually get, I could pulverize them in my small FP and use it in a tuna salad. Or even potato salad. My family is a "I hate onions!" family. Yet when I dice them really small, they never notice them. I can't imagine some dishes without onions. So by pulverizing the canned ones, just saves me one more step. Our big Columbus Day parade is coming up this weekend. We always have food. This year my daughter can't do any of the cooking. So it looks like I will be the one to do it. I have to find a way to use those cheese onions.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 4, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I enjoy tuna salad but try to change it up and make it new. So I did this I took 2-7oz cans of oil packed tuna drained them I got a bowl and put in 3 stalks of sliced celery, about a 1/2 cup chopped granny smith's, *6 green onions* green and white, 1/2 cup toasted almonds, 3 tab. currants or raisins, *several Tab. minced red onion*,. I mixed all the ingredients with the tuna and then added in a med bowl, *1/4 cup curry powder*,2 Tab. Chutney, 1 Tab. Vinegar, 1 tea. lemon juice,salt and pepper and 1 cup of mayo less if you just want this to hold together or you can put all these last ingredients in a blender or f/p puree til smooth then add 1- to 1-and a half cups veggie oil slowley til thickened. You will also need 2 egg yolks if you make your own mayo. Curried mayo home made Add enough of this mixture to the tuna mix to coat as you like.Stir well and chill Nice on rhy,wheat bread toasted or a french roll. I like it placed on a chilled plate on top of butter lettuce.
> kades


 
Luv tuna salad.  Have tried it many ways - even wrapped up in rice paper wrappers.  Another fave is chicken salad w/ cranberries, apples & walnuts.  Have added a dash of curry powder on occassion.  Just wondering about the amount - 1/4 cup of curry powder?  Sounds like a lot, & the two onion combos - several tbls minced red & 6 scallions.  Sounds very spicy.  How many servings?  TIA


----------



## kadesma (Oct 4, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Luv tuna salad. Have tried it many ways - even wrapped up in rice paper wrappers. Another fave is chicken salad w/ cranberries, apples & walnuts. Have added a dash of curry powder on occassion. Just wondering about the amount - 1/4 cup of curry powder? Sounds like a lot, & the two onion combos - several tbls minced red & 6 scallions. Sounds very spicy. How many servings? TIA


Cerise,
this should serve 6. if you make the curry mayo reduce the amount of curry powder and leave out or reduce the amount of green onions. or leave out the red onion which I'd do.  that should make it taste better for you. Me I'd add more almonds,celery and apples.Your idea of cranberry and walnuts is nice and an idea for me.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

This sounds wonderful, thank you


----------



## ellen1159 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm looking for a really good tuna salad recipe that I can pack in my teen daughter's lunch, but one without curry  (she really doesn't like it...sigh...so young and foolish).  Does anyone have a good all -purpose tuna salad recipe?  With mayo please, I don't have MW or that type of dressing in my pantry. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chef Kat (Dec 4, 2012)

I always put chopped boiled egg, sweet pickle relish, diced onion, diced apple, a teeny bit of Dijon and then mayo.  Love me some tuna salad!!


----------



## SharonT (Dec 4, 2012)

This one is good.


----------



## Addie (Dec 4, 2012)

Chef Kat said:


> I always put chopped boiled egg, sweet pickle relish, diced onion, diced apple, a teeny bit of Dijon and then mayo. Love me some tuna salad!!


 
That sounds so good.


----------



## Addie (Dec 4, 2012)

SharonT said:


> This one is good.


 
I have made friends with the fishmonger at my meat market. When I ask him to, he gathers up all the little pieces of tuna he has trimmed off a tuna steak. He marks them at $.49 cents a pound. The difference between sauteed tuna and tuna in a can just cannot be described. Friday is my best day to get them. The store is in an Italian community.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 4, 2012)

ellen1159 said:


> I'm looking for a really good tuna salad recipe that I can pack in my teen daughter's lunch, but one without curry (she really doesn't like it...sigh...so young and foolish). Does anyone have a good all -purpose tuna salad recipe? With mayo please, I don't have MW or that type of dressing in my pantry.
> 
> Thanks!


 You can make the recipe I post but without the curry I'm sure it should work for your daughters. Mine loved it during the school years and still do. I don't add hard cooked eggs to my tuna and we all insist on imported oil packed tuna the flavor is so much nicer. . Give it a try adding and subing things she likes and won't touch.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Dec 4, 2012)

ellen1159 said:


> I'm looking for a really good tuna salad recipe that I can pack in my teen daughter's lunch, but one without curry (she really doesn't like it...sigh...so young and foolish). Does anyone have a good all -purpose tuna salad recipe? With mayo please, I don't have MW or that type of dressing in my pantry.
> 
> Thanks!


 Ellen, how about mixing up several cans of oil packed tuna, Dijon mustard about a teas. if your daughter likes anchovies you can mash 2 fillets and add that 2 tab. Raisins,mayo about 2 Tab or enough to make the filling hold together, parsley,finely chopped celery 2 of the insice stal;ks, her choice of toasted and chopped nuts abouit 1/4 cup. This is nice in summer when we can get fresh sweet tomatoes. You could ad a hard cooked egg sieved over the top of the sandwich. Nice stuffed into a pita too.
kades 






T


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 4, 2012)

ellen1159 said:


> I'm looking for a really good tuna salad recipe that I can pack in my teen daughter's lunch, but one without curry  (she really doesn't like it...sigh...so young and foolish).  Does anyone have a good all -purpose tuna salad recipe?  With mayo please, I don't have MW or that type of dressing in my pantry.
> 
> Thanks!



I like tuna in the pouch with sunflower oil, undrained.  Mix with Helman's low fat mayo, some sweet relish, chopped green onion, chopped celery, and lots of fresh ground black pepper.  No measures, just wing it to taste.  Sliced grapes are nice in it too.  Really good with Triscuit crackers.  You could add some toasted nuts if you'd like.

Very basic, but we really like it!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yum 



kadesma said:


> Ellen, how about mixing up several cans of oil packed tuna, Dijon mustard about a teas. if your daughter likes anchovies you can mash 2 fillets and add that 2 tab. Raisins,mayo about 2 Tab or enough to make the filling hold together, parsley,finely chopped celery 2 of the insice stal;ks, her choice of toasted and chopped nuts abouit 1/4 cup. This is nice in summer when we can get fresh sweet tomatoes. You could ad a hard cooked egg sieved over the top of the sandwich. Nice stuffed into a pita too.
> kades
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ellen1159 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the great ideas!  My mouth is watering right now.


----------

